# عيد الرسل لقداسة البابا شنودة



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2011)

*
عيد الرسل
قداسة البابا شنودة*








 تحتفل‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏يوم‏ 5 ‏أبيب‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عام‏ ‏الموافق‏ 12 ‏يوليو‏,‏في‏ ‏موعد‏ ‏ثابت‏ ‏لايتغير‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عام‏.‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يسمي‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏إلا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏بوجه‏ ‏خاص‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏استشهاد‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏وبولس‏.‏
والكنيسة‏ ‏توقر‏ ‏هذين‏ ‏الرسولين‏ ‏توقيرا‏ ‏عميقا‏,‏وتمدحهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏جزيل‏ ‏وبخاصة‏ ‏في‏ ‏القسمة‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏بصوم‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏وبعيد‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏التي‏ ‏نصليها‏ ‏في‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏الإلهي‏.‏


ومع‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لاتوجد‏ ‏كنائس‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اسميهما‏ ‏معا‏,‏إلا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏توجد‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏باسميهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏رويس‏ ‏بالقاهرة‏,‏وكنيسة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏باسميهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏لوس‏ ‏أنجلوس‏ ‏بكاليفورنيا‏ ‏بأمريكا‏.‏
هذان‏ ‏القديسان‏ ‏يمثلان‏ ‏نوعين‏ ‏ممتازين‏ ‏من‏ ‏جهة‏ ‏الشخصية‏ ‏والرسالة‏ ‏والأسلوب‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏منهما‏ ‏له‏ ‏طابع‏ ‏خاص‏.‏
تنوع‏ ‏مميز‏.‏
بطرس‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقدمة‏ ‏من‏ ‏اختارهم‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏للعمل‏ ‏معه مت‏10‏
وبولس‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏من‏ ‏الاثني‏ ‏عشر‏,‏ولا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏من‏ ‏السبعين‏ ‏رسولا‏,‏بل‏ ‏اختاره‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏أخيرا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏وبعد‏ ‏اختيار‏ ‏متياس‏ ‏بسنوات‏...‏
إنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يتبع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏في‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏كرازته‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏.‏بل‏ ‏قال‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ذلك وآخر‏ ‏الكل‏,‏كأنه‏ ‏للسقط‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏لي‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏لأني‏ ‏أصغر‏ ‏الرسل‏, ‏وأنا‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لست‏ ‏أهلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أدعي‏ ‏رسولا‏ ‏لأني‏ ‏اضطهدت‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الله‏1
‏كو‏15:7-9.‏
ومع‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏الكل‏ ‏في‏ ‏دعوته‏,‏إلا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏تعب‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏جميعهم‏1‏كو‏15:10.‏وهذا‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏بالأسبقية‏,‏إنما‏ ‏بمقدار‏ ‏التعب‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏الله‏.‏
فقد‏ ‏لايكون‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏أقدم‏ ‏العاملين‏ ‏في‏ ‏الخدمة‏.‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏أقوي‏ ‏العاملين‏.‏
يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏أول‏ ‏الأنبياء‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏آخرهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الترتيب‏ ‏الزمني‏.‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏قيل‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تلد‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏من‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏من‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان مت‏11:11.‏
أوغسطنيوس‏ ‏قال‏ ‏للرب لقد‏ ‏تأخرت‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏في‏ ‏حبك‏.‏ومع‏ ‏تأخره‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أعمق‏ ‏من‏ ‏ملايين‏ ‏ممن‏ ‏سبقوه‏.‏
ولد‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏في‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏صيدا‏ ‏وعاشت‏ ‏أسرته‏ ‏في‏ ‏كفر‏ ‏ناحوم‏ ‏أما‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏فولد‏ ‏في‏ ‏طرسوس‏,‏من‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏كيليكية‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أتي‏ ‏في‏ ‏شبابه‏ ‏المبكر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يكمل‏ ‏تعليمه‏ ‏الديني‏ ‏ليتعلم‏ ‏الناموس‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏أساتذته‏ ‏الكبارأع‏22:30.‏
كان‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏متزوجا‏ .‏وقد‏ ‏ورد‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏قد‏ ‏شفي‏ ‏حماته‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحمي مت‏8:15,14.
‏وكان‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلاته‏ ‏التبشيرية‏ ‏يجول‏ ‏مصطحبا‏ ‏معه‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏كأخت‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏قال‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏في‏ ‏رسالة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أهل‏ ‏كورنثوس ألعلنا‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏سلطان‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نجول‏ ‏بأخت‏ ‏زوجة‏ ‏كباقي‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏وأخوة‏ ‏الرب‏, ‏وصفاأي‏ ‏بطرس ‏1‏كو‏9:5.‏ذلك‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏كان‏ ‏بتولا‏1 ‏كو‏7:7‏
بل‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يدعو‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أفضلية‏ ‏البتولية‏ ‏كما‏ ‏قال‏:‏لأني‏ ‏أريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏كما‏ ‏أنا‏,‏لكن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏له‏ ‏موهبته‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏.‏الواحد‏ ‏هكذا‏,‏والآخر‏ ‏هكذا‏1‏كو‏ 7:7‏ وكما‏ ‏قسم‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏واحد‏ ,‏كما‏ ‏دعا‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏كل‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏هكذا‏ ‏ليسلك ‏1‏كو‏7:17.‏
وهذا‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يدعو‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خدمته‏,‏سواء‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏متزوجين‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏أو‏ ‏بتوليين‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏بولس‏ .‏
‏*‏بطرس‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏مع‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏بالحب‏ ‏والثقة‏ ‏والإيمان‏.‏
أما‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏فكان‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عكس‏ ‏هذا‏:‏بدأ‏ ‏بالعداوة‏,‏كمضطهد‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ‏ولكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يتبع‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏حتي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لما‏ ‏قابله‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏دمشق‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏معه‏ ‏بالعتاب‏,‏قائلا‏ ‏له شاول‏ ‏شاول‏,‏لماذا‏ ‏تضطهدني؟أع‏9:4‏ أي‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏باضطهادك‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ,‏إنما‏ ‏تضطهد‏ ‏في‏ ‏أنا‏.‏
‏*‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏كان‏ ‏رجلا‏ ‏بسيطا‏,‏صياد‏ ‏سمك مت‏4:18.‏كان‏ ‏جاهلا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يتلق‏ ‏شيئا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الثقافة‏ ‏والعلم‏.‏إنه‏ ‏أحدجهال‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏أخزي‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏بهم‏ ‏الحكماء ‏1‏كو‏1:27.‏وقيل‏ ‏عنه‏- ‏هو‏ ‏والقديس‏ ‏يوحنا‏-‏إنهماإنسانان‏ ‏عديما‏ ‏الفهم‏ ‏وعاميان أع‏4:13.‏
أما‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏فكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏علماء‏ ‏عصره‏,‏تثقف‏ ‏في‏ ‏جامعة‏ ‏طرسوس‏ ‏وتهذب‏ ‏عند‏ ‏قدمي‏ ‏غمالائيل أع‏22:3‏ واشتهر‏ ‏بالثقافة‏ ‏وكثرة‏ ‏قراءة‏ ‏الكتب أع‏ 26:24.‏
وهذا‏ ‏يرينا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يستخدم‏ ‏الكل‏ ‏في‏ ‏ملكوته‏,‏العلماء‏ ‏والبسطاء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حد‏ ‏سواء‏.‏المهم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكونوا‏ ‏أواني‏ ‏صالحة‏ ‏لعمل‏ ‏نعمته‏...‏
‏*‏وفي‏ ‏إرسالية‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏وبولس‏,‏كان‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏تمايز‏ ‏أيضا‏.‏
‏*‏بطرس‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏خدمته‏,‏وهو‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏السن‏ .‏ربما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏سنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏الرسل‏.‏لذلك‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏يوقرون‏ ‏سنه‏.‏ولعله‏ ‏من‏ ‏جهة‏ ‏السن‏,‏قال‏ ‏عن‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏مرقس مرقس‏ ‏ابني ‏1 ‏بط‏5:13.‏
‏*‏أما‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏الرسول‏,‏فكان‏ ‏أصغر‏ ‏سنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏.‏
من‏ ‏جهة‏ ‏الاختلاف‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏كون‏ ‏له‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏التلاميذ‏,‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏بطرس‏.‏فكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏تلاميذه‏ ‏تيموثاوس‏ ‏وتيطس‏ ‏اللذان‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏لهما‏ ‏رسائل‏.‏
وكذلك‏ ‏من‏ ‏تلاميذه‏ ‏لوقا‏,‏وأرسترخس‏,‏وتيخيكس‏ ‏وكاربس‏ ‏وفيبي‏ ‏الشماسة‏,‏وإكيلا‏ ‏وبريسكلا‏...‏وآخرون‏
‏مرقس‏ ‏تبع‏ ‏الاثنين‏:‏بطرس‏ ‏أولا‏.‏ثم‏ ‏استقر‏ ‏مع‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏حياته‏20 ‏تي‏4:11.‏
‏*‏قيل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏كان رسول‏ ‏الختان أؤتمن‏ ‏علي إنجيل‏ ‏الختان أي‏ ‏الكرازة‏ ‏لليهود‏ ‏بينما‏ ‏أؤتمن‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏الغرلةأي‏ ‏الكرازة‏ ‏للأمم‏.‏
وهكذا‏ ‏قال‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏الرسول إني‏ ‏أؤتمنت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏الغرلة‏,‏كما‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏الختان‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏لرسالة‏ ‏الختان‏,‏عمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏للأمم غل‏2:8,7.‏
وهكذا‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لبولس أذهب‏ ‏فإني‏ ‏سأرسلك‏ ‏بعيدا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأمم أع‏22:21.‏وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏لأنك‏ ‏كما‏ ‏شهدت‏ ‏بما‏ ‏لي‏ ‏في‏ ‏أورشليم‏,‏هكذا‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تشهد‏ ‏في‏ ‏رومية‏ ‏أيضاأع‏23:11.‏
وكتب‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏رسالة‏ ‏لأهل‏ ‏رومية‏ ‏ورسائل‏ ‏لكنائس‏ ‏الأمم‏.‏
وكتب‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏المغتربين‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشتات ‏1‏بط‏1:1.‏
كتب‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ 14 ‏رسالة‏ ‏تشمل‏ 100 ‏أصحاح‏ ‏أما‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏فكتب‏ ‏رسالتين‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏تشملان‏ 8 ‏أصحاحات‏.‏
‏*‏كان‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏بسيطا‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتاباته‏.‏أما‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏فقال‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏عن‏ ‏رسائله‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏أشياء‏ ‏عسرة‏ ‏الفهم‏ ‏يحرفها‏ ‏غير‏ ‏العلماء‏ ‏وغير‏ ‏الثابتين‏ ‏لهلاك‏ ‏أنفسهم‏.2‏بط‏3:16.‏
وقد‏ ‏تحدث‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏في‏ ‏مسائل‏ ‏لاهوتية‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏التبرير‏ ‏والتجديد‏,‏والناموس‏ ‏والنعمة‏,‏والمعمودية‏ ‏والكهنوت‏,‏والاختيار‏ ‏والرذل‏,‏والتهود‏,‏مما‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يتعرض‏ ‏له‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏.‏
‏*‏كان‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏مندفعا‏.‏
ربما‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏حماسه‏ ‏الشديد‏ ‏أو‏ ‏غيرته‏.‏وقد‏ ‏مدحه‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لما‏ ‏شهد‏ ‏له‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الحي مت‏16:15- 19‏ ولكن‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏وبخه‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اندفاعه‏.‏
مثلما‏ ‏وبخه‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏,‏لما‏ ‏تحدث‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏عن‏ ‏آلامه‏ ‏المقبلة‏ ‏وقتل‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏له‏ ‏فاندفع‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏منتهراحاشاك‏ ‏يارب‏ ‏لايكون‏ ‏لك‏ ‏هذافوبخه‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏قائلااذهب‏ ‏عني‏ ‏ياشيطان‏.‏أنت‏ ‏معثرة‏ ‏لي‏ ‏لأنك‏ ‏لاتهتم‏ ‏بما‏ ‏لله‏,‏بل‏ ‏بما‏ ‏للناس مت‏16:21-23.‏
واندفع‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏عند‏ ‏غسل‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لأرجل‏ ‏تلاميذه‏ ‏فامتنع‏ ‏قائلا‏:‏لن‏ ‏تغسل‏ ‏رجلي‏ ‏أبدا‏!‏فلما‏ ‏أجابه‏ ‏الرب‏:‏إن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏أغسلك‏ ‏فليس‏ ‏لك‏ ‏معي‏ ‏نصيب‏ ‏حينئذ‏ ‏اندفع‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏وقال ياسيد‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏رجلي‏ ‏فقط‏,‏بل‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏يدي‏ ‏ورأسي‏...‏يو‏13:8-10.‏
واندفع‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏عند‏ ‏القبض‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح كان‏ ‏معه‏ ‏سيف‏ ‏فاستله‏ ‏وضرب‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الكهنة‏,‏فقطع‏ ‏أذنه‏ ‏اليمني وكان‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏العبد‏ ‏ملخس‏.‏فقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏الرب‏:‏رد‏ ‏سيفك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏غمده‏.‏الكأس‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أعطاني‏ ‏الآب‏ ‏ألا‏ ‏أشربها؟‏!‏يو‏18:11,10‏
وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏كذلك لأن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يأخذون‏ ‏بالسيف‏,‏وبالسيف‏ ‏يهلكون مت‏26:52,51.‏
وهكذا‏ ‏نري‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏اختاره‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏اندفاعه‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏حول‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الاندفاع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الخير‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الخمسين‏. ‏فنري‏ ‏أن‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏اليوم‏,‏وفسر‏ ‏للناس‏ ‏ما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يحدث أع‏2‏ودعاهم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الإيمان‏.‏وهو‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏شفاء‏ ‏الأعرج‏,‏ووبخ‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تفضيلهم‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏قاتل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏بيلاطس أع‏3:12-26.‏
وهو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يتقدم‏ ‏في‏ ‏مناسبات‏ ‏كثيرة‏,‏مثلما‏ ‏قال ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يطاع‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏الناس أع‏5:29.‏وهكذا‏ ‏استخدم‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏اندفاع‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏للخير‏.‏أما‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏فكان‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏متحمسا‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏في‏ ‏غير‏ ‏اندفاع‏.‏
‏0 ‏ولعل‏ ‏من‏ ‏الاختلاف‏ ‏بينهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏أسلوب‏ ‏العمل‏,‏أن‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏وبخ‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏إحدي‏ ‏المرات‏:‏
وقد‏ ‏شرح‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الأصحاح‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏من‏ ‏رسالته‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏غلاطية‏ ‏فقال‏:‏كان‏ ‏لما‏ ‏أتي‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أنطاكية‏,‏قاومته‏ ‏مواجهة‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏ملوما‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏قبلما‏ ‏أتي‏ ‏قوم‏ ‏من‏ ‏عند‏ ‏يعقوب‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يأكل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الأمم‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏لما‏ ‏أتوا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يؤخر‏ ‏ويفرز‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏خائفا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏هم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الختان‏,‏وراءي‏ ‏معه‏ ‏باقي‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏برنابا‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏إنقاد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ريائهم‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏لما‏ ‏رأيت‏ ‏أنهم‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يسلكون‏ ‏باستقامة‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏حق‏ ‏الإنجيل‏,‏قلت‏ ‏لبطرس‏ ‏قدام‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏وأنت‏ ‏يهودي‏ ‏تعيش‏ ‏أمميا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يهوديا‏ ‏فلماذا‏ ‏تلزم‏ ‏الأمم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتهودوا غل‏2:11-14.‏
ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فالقديسان‏ ‏اشتركا‏ ‏وتشابها‏ ‏في‏ ‏مسائل‏ ‏جوهرية‏ ‏كالغيرة‏ ‏والاستشهاد‏.‏






كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 يوليو 2011)

*‏بوجه‏ ‏خاص‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏استشهاد‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏وبولس‏.‏
والكنيسة‏ ‏توقر‏ ‏هذين‏ ‏الرسولين‏ ‏توقيرا‏ ‏عميقا‏,‏وتمدحهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏جزيل‏ ‏وبخاصة‏ ‏في‏ ‏القسمة‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏بصوم‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏وبعيد‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏التي‏ ‏نصليها‏ ‏في‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏الإلهي‏.‏

ميرسى للمقالة الجميلة
الرب يحافظ لنا على قداسة البابا
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *‏بوجه‏ ‏خاص‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏استشهاد‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏وبولس‏.‏
> والكنيسة‏ ‏توقر‏ ‏هذين‏ ‏الرسولين‏ ‏توقيرا‏ ‏عميقا‏,‏وتمدحهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏جزيل‏ ‏وبخاصة‏ ‏في‏ ‏القسمة‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏بصوم‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏وبعيد‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏التي‏ ‏نصليها‏ ‏في‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏الإلهي‏.‏
> 
> ميرسى للمقالة الجميلة
> ...


 كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
شكرا جدا
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 يوليو 2011)

كل سنة والجميع بخير  ربنا يحفظ لنا البابا شنودة ,, وشكرا على المقال الرائع وصراحة انا بحب بولس الرسول بشكل رهيب ,, ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخي النهيسي


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> كل سنة والجميع بخير  ربنا يحفظ لنا البابا شنودة ,, وشكرا على المقال الرائع وصراحة انا بحب بولس الرسول بشكل رهيب ,, ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخي النهيسي


شكرا جدا جدا
كل سنه وأنت طيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------

